# Help! Wifi not working!



## Choad (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey guys I'm running Windows 7. 

I was on my laptop earlier today when suddenly my wifi stopped working. It won't show up in the bottom right corner where it normally is. 

I tried reinstalling the driver, system restore, installing updated drivers. 

Then I finally gave up and tried to reformat but it still won't work! I looked into device manager and where the wifi part is, it says "windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems code 43" 

When I try to "troubleshoot", it says "The Realtek RTL8723AE wireless lan 802.11n pci-e nic adaptor is experiencing driver - or hardware- related problems"
My lap works perfectly btw

Any help guys?


----------



## Choad (Jan 5, 2008)

*lan works perfectly btw. 

Sorry for double post, won't let me edit


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Make/Model of your exact laptop please! 

Make sure your WiFi switch is turned to the "ON" position. Many laptops have a physical switch to control the WiFi or radion transmitter/receiver within your laptop. There should also be a White, Blue, or Amber/Orange light that is displayed on the laptop keyboard surface or a WiFi button (which is both the Light AND the WiFi switch itself; such as on the HP G60 laptop. Sometimes that button is on the front edge or lip of the laptop if not on the keyboard surface. Power-off your laptop once you have the switch and corresponding WiFi indicator light on for 10 min. and let sit. Power back on and the WiFi light should come back on and you should be able to search for and connect to available wireless networks. 

If your model laptop does not have the physical switch; you may have to use a Keyboard 2 or 3 key sequence to enable-disable. Typically on Dell and HP's it's Fn-F8 or Ctrl-F8. Search your Owners Manual for the exact sequence. But one of the keys on the function row will have a little radio-tower icon just above or just below one of the number keys or function keys; this is one of the 2 or 3 keys you need to hit in order to do a soft-enable from the keyboard to enable your WiFi. 

If neither of those things work; go back to your Device Manager, and Disable, and then Re-enable your Wireless LAN driver. If that doesn't work; in Device Manager-->Properties; attempt to "ROLLBACK DRIVER". Many users download Auto-Driver cleanup software such as PC Mechanic or others, and they usually cause more problems than they fix; so if you are one of those folks and you used one of these programs (Fee or Free it doesn't really matter), that program could have gone out and replaced your Wireless driver with an incorrect version or gotten it from a site other than the Manufacturer's site of the laptop (say Dell or HP). If the driver is corrupted or bad, disabling/reenabling won't fix, but often rolling back to the driver that your computer originally came with will often fix it.

Post back your info. and let us know if it's fixed or not.

BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start, search and type cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt copy paste:-

wmic nic get AdapterType, AutoSense, Name, Installed, MACAddress, PNPDeviceID,PowerManagementSupported, Speed, StatusInfo /Format:list > 0 & notepad 0 (press enter) please copy paste the notepad outcome here.


----------

